# Keine Laustärkeregler

## paule1976

Habe den Wmix installiert kann aber drehen wie ich will es geht nicht lauter oder leiser und andere funktionen funktionieren auch nicht  :Sad: 

Ansonsten geht aber der Sound.

benutze eine Soundblaster live über den Digitalausgang.

----------

## sputnik1969

Selbes Problem, ebenfalls SB Live aber Analogausgang...

Kann das was mit der asound.conf zu tun haben???

----------

## meyerm

Reagiert er ebenfalls nicht wenn ihr den "richtigen" Mixer von Alas verwendet?

----------

## TheDodger

wie sieht es denn mit den rechten von /dev/mixer oder /dev/dsp aus?

Als ich die bei mir entsprechend geändert habe (oder ich meine users in die entsprechende gruppe eingetragen hatte) klappte das auch wunderbar.

----------

## paule1976

Bin noch am  system einrichten es klappt nicht als root.

Benutze Gentoo 1.4.

Es klappt mit keinen Mixer egeal welchen ich nehme.

Falls du den Alsamixergui meinst der läßt sich bei mir nicht einrichten.

----------

## sputnik1969

meyerm: Das Problem trat auch mit dem original alsamixer auf...

Inzwischen habe ich es irgendwie beseitigt bekommen... Habe einiges neu emerged und jetzt gehen wie regler zumindest unter KDE wieder... Auch wenn ich noch nicht begriffen habe wozu die 1000 anderen Regler im alsamixer sind und warum einige nie was tun... Und warum mir überhaupt regler für Ausgänge angezeigt werden, die ich nicht habe... obwohl ich die Parameter beim laden der Treiber übergebe, die ihm sagen sollen, welche Ausgänge da sind! Oder warum mein 2. Soundchip (OnBoard SIS-7012) nicht geht...Als erster geht er, aber dann will die SB-Live wieder nicht als 2. .

Wenn jetzt das XMMS-Cossfader-Plugin sich noch mit dem ALSA9-Output-Plugin vertragen würde wär ja bald alles tutti...

----------

